# Grand Solmar



## rblaptop (Jun 16, 2010)

*Grand Solmar [2010 thread revisited]*

Hi, all - 

I stayed at Playa Grande a few weeks ago, and during the process went on the TS presentation. We bought into the under construction Playa Grande, and, at the time, were happy with our decision. 

Since then, we've been told by a lot of people that we overpaid and shouldn't have gone the TS route we did. I finally started looking around online today and found the same thing we purchased available for about 35% less than we paid. 

Being it's a few weeks later, what options do we have available? 

I'm kind of disappointed, as we absolutely loved Playa Grande but now have a sour taste in our mouth. 

Thanks!


----------



## nazclk (Jun 17, 2010)

*Playa Grande*

You and a lot of other people that find TUG after they buy from the developer.  

It's called buyers remorse, oh well  enjoy it.


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 17, 2010)

We bought at Solmar in 1996 a resale from the developer.  They just lowered their price a little.  Yes did we overpay.  Have we gotten our moneys worth
many times over in ways that may be immeasurable.   They have treated us well at Solmar.  The fees have not gone as rapidly as many other resorts and they keep the facilities nice and clean.  We are treated as customers.  But because of purchasing there we have traveled a whole lot more used extra vacations, Last Calls, rented units that we have found sources since starting with the Solmar timeshare.   Bought a timeshare at Carlsbad Inn because we really liked it after an exchange and got around the 1 in 4 year rule with RCI.   And we have met some great friends because of it both at Solmar and here on TUG.    So take it as part of the journey of life, learn from overpaying but don't fret about it (Because you can't change it) and get the most out of it you possibly can.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow! If you only paid a 35% premium, you didn't fare too badly on your first purchase. There are a lot of buyers (probably a lot of Tuggers) who paid _*w-a-y*_ north of $10K for a timeshare and would have a hard time selling them for $100. Playa Grande and Solmar are great resorts. We own there and absolutely love our weeks in Cabo.

Take it as a lesson learned, and keep reading and posting on TUG (and I'd highly recommend the Los Cabos TripAdvisor forum, too) to get the most joy out of your ownership at Playa Grande!


----------



## nazclk (Jun 18, 2010)

*Playa Grande*

What unit and what week did you buy at Playa Grande?? Did you buy up in the new portion on the Ridge??

Did you buy at Playa Grande or the new  Grand Solmar


----------



## rblaptop (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for all of the feedback, folks. Much appreciated and definitely wish I had found this site before buying a TS. Honestly, never had any interest or desire in buying a TS, but their presentation made a lot of sense (or it did while drinking margaritas, anyway). 

We spent a week at Playa Grande and loved our entire experience there. We purchased a Master Suite at Grand Solmar Land's End, which is still early in it's construction (walked down to it many times while there).  We got 50 years there, where we can also take off the back end at any time if we wanted to use more than our purchased week. They threw in two studios that we can have at any time at the maintainence cost and a developer's week that we can use anytime at either The Ridge or Playa Grande.


----------



## nazclk (Jun 22, 2010)

*oh well*

Some of them are masters of the art.


----------



## Jameslucas (Jan 24, 2011)

just went through a TS presentation at the playa grand for the grand solmar.  The re-sale price is very very close to the developer price right now, within a couple thou...and the resale may or may not include the extra weeks through ice platinum rewards.

through that program you get extra weeks...for less...so instead of one week with a 600$ maintenance fee you get 2-3 extra weeks for 399 each.  so one week at 600 and 2-3 weeks (depending on deal you get) at 399 each all for the same price you pay.


----------



## Tracie143 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi.

Can you please help. My husband and I purchased a timeshare at the Grand Solmar in cabo.  We were told that if we bought the timeshare we would receive two weeks extra.  We tried to book this week and ironic enogh the grand solmar said they have nonclue what we are talking about.  My husban and I are in shock and don't know what to do

Anyone that has purchased a timeshare an got the two weeks please help us.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 4, 2011)

Tracie143 said:


> We were told that if we bought the timeshare we would receive two weeks extra.


Salesmen often say a lot of things to entice you to buy, but unless their promises are spelled out in your contract, you are probably out of luck. Do you have any paperwork that indicates what kind of "extra weeks" you  are supposed to get?


----------



## rockhounds (Jan 4, 2012)

*TS in Grand Solmar*

Hi guys,

We bought the TS in Grand Solmar (the new one not Playa Grande) and honestly this was expensive but it's worth. The resort is just amazing and if you look in Expedia or Trip Advisor you will notice that a week there in high season can go up to $2,500. So I got the 1 one week + 2 weeks through ICE Platinum Membership. Also, I can exchange it for other resorts using Interval Network.

Do you think I made a good deal?

Thanks


----------



## rockhounds (Jan 4, 2012)

*Grand Solmar in Cabos*



Tracie143 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can you please help. My husband and I purchased a timeshare at the Grand Solmar in cabo.  We were told that if we bought the timeshare we would receive two weeks extra.  We tried to book this week and ironic enogh the grand solmar said they have nonclue what we are talking about.  My husban and I are in shock and don't know what to do
> 
> Anyone that has purchased a timeshare an got the two weeks please help us.



Make sure you have the Platinum Membership. I bought it and it gave me 2 extra weeks at a $399 fee/week.


----------



## maja651 (Feb 1, 2012)

We just bought at Grand Solmar on Monday.  We are very excited, but a it nervous because we don't have a lot of experience with this developer.  Any insight from you Tuggers would be much appreciated!  We bought a Master Suite, platinum winter (weeks 1 to 50) every other year, odd years.  Loved the unit and resort.  Just hoping it is as nice as it was Monday later when they are not selling anymore.

Michelle


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2012)

maja651 said:


> Loved the unit and resort.  Just hoping it is as nice as it was Monday later when they are not selling anymore.


If you were a first time poster who had just bought a timeshare in Mexico from a developer and wondered if you did the right thing, you can probably guess what advice we'd be giving.

But, seeing that you've been around TUG for several years and you already own other Mexican timeshares, you must know what you are doing. Congratulations on your purchase and I hope you have many happy vacations there. I hear it's a beautiful spot and it probably doesn't take you long to get there from Arizona.


----------



## siesta (Feb 1, 2012)

maja651 said:


> We just bought at Grand Solmar on Monday.  We are very excited, but a it nervous because we don't have a lot of experience with this developer.  Any insight from you Tuggers would be much appreciated!  We bought a Master Suite, platinum winter (weeks 1 to 50) every other year, odd years.  Loved the unit and resort.  Just hoping it is as nice as it was Monday later when they are not selling anymore.
> 
> Michelle


 you have been here longer than I, so its not your first rodeo. But ... My advice is to rescind, exchange into grand solmar when you can, or rent from an owner, or visit the many other beautiful resorts in Cabo, while you wait for a unit to hit the resale market.

I think elsewhere you mentioned its your first time to cabo, if that is the case I think it very unwise to purchase a timeshare there. Visit the area more before you committ, because your opinions can and may change on where or what you prefer after more than one trip.


----------



## kathybradshaw (Jan 24, 2013)

*What is the name of the company that sells the timeshares*

Anyone out there know the name of the company that does the presentations and represents the Playa and Grand Solmar?


----------

